# ferret cage help



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my guys are currently in a chicken coop! but they need toys! ideas please!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

toys for ferrets....ferrets love a box full of newspaper...or a box half full of soil....and if you keep an eye on them they love plastic carrier bags...or if you have one one of those bags you get from ikea....


----------



## cheeky chick (Aug 17, 2011)

pound store they have the ropes that are for dogs to tug work a treat 
plush toys, tubes, ramps, shoes, dig box,balls with bells,most cat toys work.


----------

